# Who should start at SG????



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Even if Finley stays with us I dont think he will start, so who will start Stackhouse, Daniels, or other???


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hopefully Daniels


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

If Marquis Danoiels could show this summer that he is capable of being the starting SG I would prefer him. But I think the Mavs need to go out and sign a pure SG. This team needs a player who can shoot from anywhere on the court CONSISTANTLY. That's something this team has been lacking is a pure shooter. Then that would give Marquis a good role of being the backup SG. Stackhouse would still be the 6th man coming in for Howard.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Daniels has not shown me that he can consistenly play at the level he did prior to signing that huge contract, therefore, he hasn't shown me that he deserves to start. Personally, I'm not sold on Daniels. Howard it was obvious his rookie year that he was the real deal... but Daniels has always been an enigma imo.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Actually, Paul Pierce.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Actually, Paul Pierce.


Dont do that to me, ur getting me hopes up.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

I saw a Boston fan say on the main board that he thinks their team is loaded at the SG position with who they drafted. that makes Paul Pierce a little bit easier to get....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeh, with super-potential guy Gerald Green..Boston should trade Pierce for some youngins, coz they gonna be gooood in the future


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Stack should be starting for us, he can create his own shots and can get hot from the perimeter, but is inconsistent. He has been a starter all of his playing days before he came here and he has shown he knows how to score. He will be able to take pressure off Dirk as well, who had to take a lot of the offensive load with an inept Finley. 

Marquis just isn't quite right yet, he didn't get enough playing time behind Stack and Fin and with injuries to really keep the momentum he showed from his rookie season. He needs to work on his perimeter jum shot still, but if he could just take out those annoying turnovers and strengthen his jumpshot then he would be ahead of stack due to his handling and rebounding skills. He should start in 07 and would be a threat as for triple-double each night.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

ya, know. I think Marquis should start. He started his rookie year in the playoffs, and he also started a couple times this year, when Damp, Dirk, Fin, and Stack were all injured in the game against Toronto, Marquis came up with 32 points, and there was that one night *I cant remember who the Mavs were playing, it was on National Television though*, Marquis nearly had a Triple-Double and it was his second game back I do believe. Marquis is capable of competing with the vets. and he will be a superstar someday, I know it.

But Jason Terry can also start at SG, and Devin can be PG, that would take a lot of height from the team, but I think it could work


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I`d go for Stackhouse!

Finley should go to the bench, while Daniels is not that consistent!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Is Daniels going to play in the summer league? I may get to see him in action here in LA. I wouldn't mind seeing a Harris-Terry backcourt either just so Harris can play.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Preferably an allstar or borderline allstar who can step in without any problems (ie. wanting to be 1st option or requiring more plays/shots) to be our clear cut second option. We have our batman we just need a robin. 

If that fails then I'd love to see daniels start, but for that to happen he needs to work on his jumpshot alot over the summer. We need a good shooter at SG or SF, neither Josh or Daniels fill that role. So they either obtain a solid jumpshot (I don't expect them to become Reggie) to help spread the defence and to capitalize on open looks.

If Finley isn't waived I'd consider letting him keep the starting role until the All star break, it depends who comes best prepared. The only thing we can do is wait, but I'm confident we'll be able to sort something out.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Stackhouse will probably start for most of the games but Avery will rest him towards the playoffs. Daniels may not start much of the season but I'm sure he's going to get big minutes seeing as we'll have a full season of Avery's defensive minded basketball.

Even if Stack does start if Howard needs a breather or is in foul trouble Stack of Daniels will probably be filling his spot.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Stackhouse should start. He's the better player out of the two, and he's got the experience. Stackhouse's scoring punch off the bench would be very handy though, but I still would go with Stack.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont think that Stackhouse should play too big of a role in the offense. Bringing him off the bench and run some plays here and there for him is fine. The offense tends to freeze up when he gets the ball to much. Hes a good scorer, but he tends to call his own number much too often.


----------

